# inter vs manchester



## rush+fedor (Feb 23, 2009)

ronaldo vs zlatan
rooney vs adriano
scholes vs cambiasso


who win tomorrow?? man u or inter?


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

I think it will be a draw 1-1 calling it now


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Giggs > Inter

But I too feel a draw as well. Probably 2-2.


----------



## isagi (Feb 6, 2009)

Mu will win..

The score will be 3-1


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Unfortunately we have a poor defence out, we don't have Vidic(suspended), and Rafael is very bad. Very, very bad.

I don't know who we are going to play CB with Ferdinand... Evans is injured also, as is O'Shea, I hope one of them can get on the pitch, we need them. If we don't have these guys, we won't have anyone. We'd have to put Evra at CB with Fabio on the left, and I'm not sure how that would work.... We've seen little of Fabio so far, he only played the Spurs FA Cup game I think. He's supposed to be better than his brother though, he really better had be.

What a great game it's going to be. Both teams king of their respective leagues.

I cannot wait.

I think United will get the draw away from home, maybe 1-1 like Malky said, and then they get the win at Old Trafford.

We need Giggs and Scholes to shine tonight


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damn, pretty shitty match-day today. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

I thoight it was a really good game, it lacked goals but there was some lovely football


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Hopefully this will mean that Man U wll rest loads of players this weekend, even though it is a cup final, in order to be at full strength for the 2nd leg.

Then the might Tottenham will defend their title and once again be the most succesful London club this season (depending on your definition of success).


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> Hopefully this will mean that Man U wll rest loads of players this weekend, even though it is a cup final, in order to be at full strength for the 2nd leg.
> 
> Then the might Tottenham will defend their title and once again be the most succesful London club this season (depending on your definition of success).


Winning a trophy would be a success, who remembers who came 2nd and third in a league? No one, I'm a Rangers fan and its a failure if we come 2nd in the league


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Terrible game. After watching the Gunner's highlights I wish that had been aired instead.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> Terrible game. After watching the Gunner's highlights I wish that had been aired instead.


It was aired on ITV 4.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Gutted. Did Bedtner suck as much ass as it seemed in the HLs?


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> Gutted. Did Bedtner suck as much ass as it seemed in the HLs?


He did. BUt he is probably my least favourite player playing for my least favourite team, so I am probably not the best judge.


----------

